# i have an ooth, now what



## bruty2fruity

i have two books on mantid keeping and both are fairly blasay about the conditions used to keep an ooth for it to hatch. i was just wondering what are the conditions, from what i gether its to be kept in a tub with some vermiculite or other moisture retaining substrate, sprayed every time the substrate gets dry... am i right in saying this


----------



## deanola

depends a bit on th species you have as all species come from different locations with different sets of environmental conditions,

do you know what the species is?


----------



## robo mantis

Keep it humid(mist 1 or 2 times every other day). It helps them get out easier and i use a paper towel to keep moisture but you can use peat moss whatever keeps moisture(i have even heard of useing spunges).You are basically right but i gave you tips on how to do it.

P.S. I just finished putting my 6 chinese mantid ooths up and i used paper towels to keep moisture.


----------



## Yosei

Probably the African Bruty was talking about in the last post.


----------



## bruty2fruity

yup its the african alright, ill do what you said...then hopefully ill have my frist nymphs


----------



## bruty2fruity

ok its been 4 weeks and still no hatch. i have another ooth - the first one is dark brown, i cut it open. it was dry inside - no goo like others have suggested - i have closed it up just in case it does hatch. but the other one is like a creamy beige colour and looks allot healthier i have alsohung this up i am incubating it at the moment so hopefully in 3 weeks time we shall see some results


----------



## Rick

I keep african ooths in a deli cup with a few pieces of spaghnum moss that I moisten once every few days. They usually hatch after four weeks.


----------



## bruty2fruity

one ive had for 5 weeks now and nothing eggs are still inside. i shall moisten them occasionally now


----------



## bruty2fruity

my first ooth hasnt hatched. neither has the seccond...i mist every third day...still no results is there anyway to tell fertility&gt;?


----------



## infinity

Nope... but if it goes brown and hard or mouldy, you can pretty much guarantee you won't get much out of them...

Depending on the temp, humidity, ventilation etc, the time will vary lots- and of course some over-winter. I'd recommend leaving a few more weeks- if you're really eager, then slice a thin piece off the top - if the *maggots* are moist, then it's fertile... If they're dry and black, then i'm sorry...  - but i wouldn't advise cutting it- it could introduce mould and infections...


----------



## Rick

No way to tell if fertile. They don't change colors or anything either. You can take a very sharp razor and slice straight down starting at the front. Go a little at a time until you see the first row of eggs. If you see nymphs or yellow eggs you're good, if you see nothing but black eggs that are dried up it's no good. Just put it back and it will hatch if you saw nymphs or yellow eggs. Never had an issue with any molds or " infections" on an ooth I sliced open to check.


----------



## bruty2fruity

one has gone like a blackish colour. but has yellow eggs inside, the other is a creamy yellow colour and i havent opened it yet


----------



## bruty2fruity

woooo they hatched...the black egg hatched...and theres 100's i mean loads. and god dammit they are fast little buggers


----------



## 13ollox

congratulations !!!! hopefully you will selling some


----------



## bruty2fruity

yeah a pound a nymph gonna wait untill there a bit bigger then sell them. or if you wanted any i wouldnt mind selling some now. there are hundereds though. they were crawling everywhere


----------

